# Dealing with Uncertainty



## LeeJUk (Feb 1, 2011)

Recently I've been dealing a whole lot with uncertainty and it's been getting me really down. I am 100 percent sure this is the will of God. Not because I heard a voice or something mystical but through all the proper biblical channels and the local church and everything. 

I still today feel this is the will of God and it's been about 2 years since I embarked on the journey of becoming a minister. Now as I'm going into my final 3 months of assessment and look forward to my final review in May and more interviews I keep asking myself the question what if they say no?

What if I do badly on my interviews? Say the wrong thing or don't say enough of the right thing? Even when I have prepared. 

Well my main question is 
"How certain can I be that I'll be accepted for the ministry if I'm 100 percent assured it's the will of God for my life and things have went greatly so far?"

When I say things have gone greatly I mean that God's providence has been evident, things falling into place, answer to prayer, perfect timing for certain things. E.g. After praying and having friends pray on a particular week on the Friday I get an offer from the university to study theology and the church contacts me to tell me I have a new placement. 

Can I be certain from this sort of thing and the way God has moved over the last 2 years, to say Yes I'll definitely be accepted or must I live with this uncertainty right up until they say "Yes you've passed your assessment period successfully"?

I'm especially looking to PCA/OPC ministers who have had to go through similar processes to be ordained and such. However anyone's view is welcome.

Note: Please stay on topic and to the questions posed, the last related topic I made went 500 miles off topic and never came back.


----------



## saintandsinner77 (Feb 1, 2011)

Will the Lord equip you with the gift of being a pastor, but then prevent you from using that gift, even though He called you to use it?

If the Lord Jesus opens a door that no man can shut, then will your imperfect answers in interviews close the doors by man's will?


----------



## LeeJUk (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for that Walter. I've been an idiot.


----------



## saintandsinner77 (Feb 2, 2011)

Brother Lee,

You are certainly not an idiot---I struggled with a potential call at one time, but through providential circumstances, I was unable to purse the call further, which I see as the Lord shutting the door to me, at least at this point in my life. Thankfully, he opened the door for me to teach Sunday School to elementary and middle schoolers, which I find very fulfilling. God bless your efforts to serve as a shepherd to his flock!


----------



## Andres (Feb 3, 2011)

LeeJUk said:


> Now as I'm going into my final 3 months of assessment and look forward to my final review in May and more interviews I keep asking myself the question what if they say no?
> 
> What if I do badly on my interviews? Say the wrong thing or don't say enough of the right thing? Even when I have prepared.



If your board/session says no to you, then what you should do is rejoice and thank the Lord that He decreed your rejection from before the foundation of the world. If they say no it would be a good thing because I don't think you want to move forward if you are not properly prepared. I would suggest asking them why they said no to you and see if it's something you can perhaps work on. 
With that being said, don't worry they will say no. Continue to take steps in preparation and trust that the Lord's will be done on earth as it is in heaven.


----------

